# Help finding a better job



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi there,

I was wondering how does one go about applying for work at the major petroleum, multinational and IT companies? How do i get my foot in the door ..so to speak. I am here for one year and still haven't figured it out  I mean do they have websites?
How are the rest of you surviving out here...i feel like the job market here is dry. Am i wrong? Anyway pls drop me a line at syadre at hotmail dot com (had to write it this way lol) Looking forward to hearing from you guys.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You will not get an expat job anywhere here unless it is sourced from your country of origin,
You may get a job with enhanced local money, but uneployment here is high and unless you have something to offer that a local can't then you will not get one of these jobs


----------



## BrianDean (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey I'm very new to this forum stuff and I'm hoping to move to Spain but I'm worried about finding a I.T job.

I'm fully qualified in most areas of I.T and have vast experience in this area and if I'm honest more then most . But what I wanted to know is where exactly to start looking for these jobs?

Should I be looking in the area where I'm hoping to live or more towards the city area where it's more populated??? 

Any advice would be very much appreciated also I will be looking into what you said before about starting my search here in the UK for an overseas job. 

Best regards

B.D


----------



## aboabdelrahman (Aug 13, 2009)

i agree with MaidenScotlan 
i am an IT Expert work in Egypt since 15 years and to tell you the truth its not that easy to Find IT jobs for Expats in Egypt , Egyptian Government is making many Advanced training programs to bring the young ITs with lots of experience and they are doing good job in that , so unless you have contract from your origin you will not find that demand 
wish u best of luck!


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> You will not get an expat job anywhere here unless it is sourced from your country of origin,
> You may get a job with enhanced local money, but uneployment here is high and unless you have something to offer that a local can't then you will not get one of these jobs


Thanks for the info...I thought as much though.


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

aboabdelrahman said:


> i agree with MaidenScotlan
> i am an IT Expert work in Egypt since 15 years and to tell you the truth its not that easy to Find IT jobs for Expats in Egypt , Egyptian Government is making many Advanced training programs to bring the young ITs with lots of experience and they are doing good job in that , so unless you have contract from your origin you will not find that demand
> wish u best of luck!


Thanks appreciate the answer


----------

